

Fake Work is Destroying Our School System\ - startupsam77
http://www.lifestyleignition.com/2010/11/fake-work-destroying-our-school-system/

======
abalashov
Gratuitous backslashes are destroying our web sites.

------
detcader
<http://imgur.com/Lr6aI.png>

Social Networking is Destroying The Other Parts Of Our Internet\

